
Ask HN: Is there a tool to find domain names that form words with the tld - hfsktr
I haven&#x27;t had any luck searching.<p>Most of the domain name generators or searches are not really what I want because they require me to know the word I want.<p>I am more interested in knowing if there is a more efficient way of finding domains that:
(do not go to these if they exist, they are for example purposes)
1. form a word, like sc.one, a.live, teleph.one, tele.com cyb.org
2. form a phrase or something like it, like chosen.one, code.ninja, onthe.rocks
3. other... I feel like there could be other examples.<p>I am sure that there would be some that infringe on trademarks but setting that aside.<p>I was hoping someone might have created something like this but it might be too silly for anybody to have really done. Might just be my keywords aren&#x27;t lining up to get me good search results.
======
micaksica
First Google result for "domain hacks" :
[http://xona.com/domainhacks/](http://xona.com/domainhacks/)

------
anthonys
Give domai.nr a try

~~~
beamatronic
I was surprised it takes your search literally. For example a search for
"domainer" does not turn up "domai.nr"

I expected it to translate/shorten "ner" to "nr" for this purpose

~~~
anthonys
I'm not associated with it but that's a good point- It might be able to find
more combinations if it could interpret what's being entered a little more.

